# Tom's Death Guard



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay well anyone who has seen my progress in the modelling and painting section will know I've been meaning to get this up. So now I have quite a few models to get together and paint and I thought I'd share it with ye!

First thing's first. (Scroll down if you aren't arsed listening to me droning on) Me and a few mates have decided to pick a chaos army to collect for the upcoming codex. Hopefully I'll convince them to pop up a plog themselves or I'll just take a few pictures myself.

I picked Death Guard mainly because....well I've always been drawn to ol papa Nurgle and I enjoy their fluff. I've gone for their pre-heresy scheme because I like the colour and want to build up my own fluff around them. I'll also be doing a small allied Daemon army to run alongside them!

So far I have painted:

Daemon Prince (needs rebasing)
Dreadnought (needs another arm)
A unit of Plagubearers

Being painted:

Plague Marines
Plague Bearer unit
Terminators
Nurglings

To assemble:

Choas Lord
Lots of Terminators (I will convert a few into obliterators)
Rhino
and Zombies!

Well that's out of the way I'll show ye some of my stuff.
First up is my Plague Marine Sergeant. Sorry for the pics, I really need a new camera.




























Next up is one of my Terminators. When I was working on him I had no intention for him to resemble Typhus. But the pose is similar so I may use him as a counts as or just a regular Termie.














































Also a note on the attempted scythe. I want my termies to have manreapers so I tried to make one out of a GK halberd. I'm happy enouth with this one so far but will be using the ones from the zombie kit from now on probably!

Now for my zombies! These will be my counts as cultists or an allied guard unit. I only have 5 together for now (and some green stuffing to do on them) but I will have many....many more)




























Well there ye have it guys. The way I'm collecting at the mo is just making some models I like and can make Nurgley before the new releases come out.
C&C is welcome.
Hope ye like


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the white scheme! It looks like bone! Good start!


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Been a while since I've posted on the forum, but here's what I've been up to so far in-between uni and Xbox! Pretty much all of this is WIP. My scheme has changed a little since my first tryouts.

First up is the Festus model I'll be using as my cultist unit champion.



















Still a good bit to do but he's on the way!

Next is a Cataphractii terminator. He's not very chaosy but I'm aiming for some of the units to look like they're just on the verge of turning. I absolutely love the Cataphractii models k:



















Here is one of my nearly finished Plague Marines! I'm happy with how he's turned out and have 4 more nearly done too.



















Next is something rather different. Still a lot to do on it. At first glance I knew the Forgefiend wasn't Nurgley enough for me so I decided to make my own out of a Defiler and a Hell Pit Abomination and this is what I've come up with so far. My green stuff work is not that great and there's still a lot to do!





























Some zombies I've been working on. Have about 20 at this point and these are my favorites!





































Here are my spawn! I hunted high and low for the actual models but couldn't find some anywhere. However I think these Crypt Horrors filled in nicely!
































































And finally my custom Daemon Prince! This was my first go with lots of green stuff and he's pretty much put together! I may put in some guts and more things on later if anyone has any ideas or tips!




























Well that's a little snippet of what I've been up to! Hope you guys like. I know I've enjoyed getting all this stuff together so far and there's much more to come. Comments are welcome as always!


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

wow, fantastic start! and i adore the mid horus heresy look! great job! also that Cataphractii...wow, i love his pose too....ironically i went for a very similar pose on mine  great stuff looking forward to more


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like all the painting and the green stuff looks tidy, clean wouldn't be the right word for nurgle 

Definetly need some more guts and boils on the demon prince and deflier imho, just little ones but they're not turning my stomach enough 

Also is the rotator cuff on the demon princes right arm connected to the arm enough, it looks like there is a little gap between it and the arm


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

You have a lot of good work here. I really like the palette of colors on your death guard & cataphractii . . .with 1 exception.

The blood color isn't working. It's too bright and too shiny. It overwhelms the rest of the scheme and doesn't make a ton of sense. The Death Guard have been corrupt for 10,000 years, any blood by the gaps in their armor won't be that fresh, their armor didn't just split open today.

I'd make the same case for the zombies. They would look a lot better with a darker, scabbier red-brown. The color palette thus far is pretty muted and the red is pretty overwhelming. If you want to keep some fresh blood in there try to make it more restrained . . . Such as just in the mouth or on the claws.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Great work so far, you've really nailed the sickly flesh tone, and the corroded white armour looks spot on. Can't wait to see that Daemon Prince painted up!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice Work. I like what you've done with your daemon prince and guardsmen. Your painting is exceptional, keep it up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really liking the clean white on the plague marines. Also like the Festus model. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

TomG,

I quite like the shade of white you got but think your minis can use a wash to dull down the chalkiness from the drybrush.... Something like watered down Agrax Earthshade or a light sepia wash...


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Hellados said:


> I really like all the painting and the green stuff looks tidy, clean wouldn't be the right word for nurgle
> 
> Definetly need some more guts and boils on the demon prince and deflier imho, just little ones but they're not turning my stomach enough
> 
> Also is the rotator cuff on the demon princes right arm connected to the arm enough, it looks like there is a little gap between it and the arm


Did some more on the Daemon Prince! Will hopefully have some pics up soon and get cracking on some paint for him. Thanks.



Kreuger said:


> You have a lot of good work here. I really like the palette of colors on your death guard & cataphractii . . .with 1 exception.
> 
> The blood color isn't working. It's too bright and too shiny. It overwhelms the rest of the scheme and doesn't make a ton of sense. The Death Guard have been corrupt for 10,000 years, any blood by the gaps in their armor won't be that fresh, their armor didn't just split open today.
> 
> I'd make the same case for the zombies. They would look a lot better with a darker, scabbier red-brown. The color palette thus far is pretty muted and the red is pretty overwhelming. If you want to keep some fresh blood in there try to make it more restrained . . . Such as just in the mouth or on the claws.


Thanks for the input Kreuger. I see what you mean and will definitely try something new on my next batch of guys! Maybe changing the reds I use for greens as a more gooey pus look? 



louisshli said:


> TomG,
> 
> I quite like the shade of white you got but think your minis can use a wash to dull down the chalkiness from the drybrush.... Something like watered down Agrax Earthshade or a light sepia wash...


I'll definitely try working a wash over them and see does this help. I tried to aim away from the chalky look...but hey that's drybrushing!:grin: I'll pop a pic up when I get around to testing this out! Thanks!

Thanks to everyone who has posted! 

And for my update....well no painting has been done since I was last on I'm afraid but I have been working on my forgefiend! Here's a few more wip pics of him. Still a lot to do but he's coming along! 
































































Quick question obviously he stretches past the base a little. Would it be likely that I wouldn't be able to use him in a tournament situation or do you think I would be okay?

That's all for now guys! Hope ye like. C&C welcome as always :victory:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

That's more like it! It's starting to make my skin crawl now 

As for hanging over the base it should be ok, it's no different from a 'normal' sized miniature hanging over the base (see sanguinary guards weapons, wings, back pack and pose for an example  )


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Hellados!

Well finished off my Cataphactii sergeant today well....I need to pick out a few more rivet things then he's done! Popping up the wip of the next one too.

Hope ye like!


----------



## ghpoobah (Jan 4, 2013)

Loving the Forge Fiend and the colour scheme for the plague marines, I've decided to go green and slimy looking with mine.

As for Spawn, I'm Spamming them massively at the moment and have decided on a kit bash of
River trolls
Chaos Terminators
Chaos Spawn

I've got some pictures on my blog spot here http://moretoysoldiers.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/csm-games-so-far.html 

Keep going, can't wait to see what else you are going to come up with for the Zombies (maybe check out Clockwork Goblins Zombie Nazi's that are coming out in 28mm son and which look awesome) and am really excited by what you are planning with the Maulerfiend


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

ghpoobah said:


> Loving the Forge Fiend and the colour scheme for the plague marines, I've decided to go green and slimy looking with mine.
> 
> As for Spawn, I'm Spamming them massively at the moment and have decided on a kit bash of
> River trolls
> ...


Thanks man! Checked out your blog and there's some really awesome stuff there. Love your autocannon conversions and the unicycle bikers!
Your Spawn remind me of smaller Beastmen Jabberslythes, so they look really epic!

Quick update here. Painting has been slow due to Christmas and New Years, here's hoping all yer's went well!

Thought I'd give a little preview of my cultist unit. I had no real intention of using actual cultist models in my army. I would have only used zombies.

However, over Christmas I have acquired a decent mount of them and looking at them I thought.....Las Plagas! As a Resident Evil buff I thought from that perspective as to how they would fit into my army. 

Hope ye like my trial scheme. I tried to make it fit in as best I could. It's not fully based yet and the second model needs some green stuffing.

Hopefully the move back to Uni will help me get back into a routine and off of the Xbox......who am I kidding.























































Till next time guys:victory:


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Been a while since I've posted on here but thought I'd fill you on a little I've been up to! This is my Contemptor, been trying out a few new things on him, notably the paint chipping. I have some weathering pigments on the way too, so can't wait for those!

Hopefully getting my first game of 2013 in this week too. I have some other Forge World goodies to show you guys too, but all will be revealed once the painting begins!

Anyways, as for the Contemptor, he's still a WiP. One of my favorite minis if not my favorite, so hope I did him justice. 
Let me know what ye think, C&C is always welcome!














































Hope ye likek:


----------



## TomG (Oct 11, 2010)

Well here's a catch up with my contemptor progress. He's pretty much done but I'm waiting on a few more weathering pigments to arrive.

First time trying out Vallejo Pigments so let me know what ye think. I applied Dark Slate Grey to the feet and upper shin area. I like how it turned out.

Anyone out there thinking of getting a contemptor I heartily advise it. One of my favorite models to put together and paint. I hope I've done it justice!

Got my first game in of the year 2 days ago. I lost but I've learned a few things...bikes, I need to make lots of bikes.

I have a few spare nob bikes laying around, might try something with those!


----------

